# Waning Light ( critique welcomed )



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 5, 2020)

I imagine a few people will not know what these are. The coin is an American 1820's-mid 1830's Large Cent. The upper left object is an American Civil War bullet called a 3-ringer. The upper middle one is a molded round ball with the casting sprue visible. It was dropped in the field and not fired. The patina of the lead indicates it has some age. Finally, the disc on the right is a bag seal. For many years, trade goods were shipped in burlap, cotton or other tough fabric bags. The tops would be twisted and sealed with wire and this then sealed with a molded lead " medallion " that often had the manufacturing company or merchant's name in it.





Taken indoors with a Canon EOS REBEL SL1, 1/160 sec. f/8 ISO 3200, 70mm 1:2.8 DG Macro Sigma. Natural light from sunspot through a window, manual settings with ISO auto. Edited with Adobe camera Raw and PS.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 5, 2020)

Interesting set and description.  Love a bit of history.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you. I love history too. These were all found by me while enjoying another hobby : metal detecting. None are really valuable, but they are examples of things I really like to find.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 5, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thank you. I love history too. These were all found by me while enjoying another hobby : metal detecting. None are really valuable, but they are examples of things I really like to find.




That's something I've never done but have quite fancied it.


----------



## Original katomi (Aug 5, 2020)

Love the story with the images, for someone like me who had no idea what they were it makes the image more interesting.
Just as a question.... are you able to light from the left as well as the right? Or would that not work.
I have tried to picture it in my mind and still can not decide


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 5, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you. I love history too. These were all found by me while enjoying another hobby : metal detecting. None are really valuable, but they are examples of things I really like to find.
> ...


Thanks. Anyone who likes history would enjoy the hobby. The English comedy" The Detectorists " is a good watch.



Original katomi said:


> Love the story with the images, for someone like me who had no idea what they were it makes the image more interesting.
> Just as a question.... are you able to light from the left as well as the right? Or would that not work.
> I have tried to picture it in my mind and still can not decide


Thank you. This light was shining from the right through a glass pane in a door, so no, I could not change the natural light.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 5, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > Dean_Gretsch said:
> ...



Me and the wife watched the full set of the Detectorists earlier this year.  Absolutely great series.  Dunno if our friends across the pond would get the humour but we thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 5, 2020)

Space Face said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > Space Face said:
> ...



I have always liked British comedy, and have no problem understanding your type. The deadpan delivery of the little chubby guy on " The Detectorists " is very funny to me.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 5, 2020)

Cool stuff!  On my screen (iPad), the near edge of the flat object, the bag seal, is lost in shadow.  Was that intentional?


----------



## zulu42 (Aug 5, 2020)

Fascinating objects, for sure. Must be super fun to find.

My critique is purely respectful opinion! 

Still life images are one of the hardest for me. Sometimes I see a still life and just love it and I'm not always sure why. Some people have real knowledge or a gift when arranging objects.

In this image I would include more of the dark side than the light side - crop with much more black on the left. The light upper right corner draws my eye out of the frame.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> so no, I could not change the natural light.



Yes! A reflector. I have a few pieces of white laminated shelving that I use to place objects on, or stand vertical to provide reflection. The nice thing about constant natural light is you can move the reflector(s) around and play with the shadows and fill light. Some fill light might or might not be nice here, but it's an option. The single light gives nice texture and shadows...

I think in the design world an accepted general rule is that an odd number of objects is more appealing than an even number.

Just some thoughts which anyone is free to find useless!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for your critiques @SquarePeg and @zulu42. I saw the sunspot on the floor and decided to take a few of the relics and try something using the shadows and natural light coloring of the lead in 3 of the objects. I hoped the shadows might bring enough relief from the coin's bust to show it was indeed a coin. It's in such poor shape from being underground for so long, I can't see a date. I just have to compare the variety of Lady Liberty's bust with known examples. I could have used fill light, but really thought it might be more dramatic allowing the shadows to fall as they did. That was my reasoning for a b&w edit.


----------



## RVT1K (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm afraid the only reason I found the shot interesting was because of story. I recognized the projectiles for what they were and I used to collect coins as a kid and had a couple of those large cents. 
But I'm just not into that type of photography and I only answered since the title of the post encouraged it. 
So don't worry about what I think.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 6, 2020)

Thank you for at least looking!


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 8, 2020)

Very interesting! And I like the photo too. Interesting angle of the table matching the orientation of objects


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks! I debated straightening the orientation, but decided to go with placement for the shadow effect


----------



## RichardProtium (Aug 8, 2020)

I love the subject matter and history, but in my opinion, the lighting is a bit harsh. The side lighting might be fine with a bit of fill, but it bothers me the way it is. I am certainly no authority when it comes to this kind of photography. Not saying I could do better, just trying to be constructive.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks much! Constructive critiques are the best!


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 9, 2020)

This is one of those images that views better large rather then small. When enlarged, I could see the little details that made it more interesting for me. Technically there were no flaws that caught my eye, but IMO without the backstory to add interest, the image would likely fail to hold my attention long.

Still lifes are difficult to stage, getting the items to tie in with each other and not look out of place is an art in itself.  For example the bullet and the ball next to period accessories like a powder measure, powder bag, mold, or even a fiream in the shadows would create interest and give the viewer clues to the story. Period bills (replica or real), or a period coin purse (real or replica, as soldiers of the period rarely carried coins loose in the pocket), would all add context to the coin, and a macro of the bag seal laying on burlap would also be a good tie in.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 9, 2020)

All very good suggestions @smoke665. Thank you very much. I may take a couple of those and do some shooting again.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice shot, well done! Do you use a metal detector to find things or are they just partially exposed and detectable with the eye?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks much. The objects are buried, Kirk. I have traveled all over the state of Pennsylvania mostly with a buddy that enjoys the hobby also doing it. Research on your finds is almost as much fun as actually being out looking.


----------

